
German developer prohibit the use of his program in nations welcoming refugees - walkingolof
http://www.treefinder.de/
======
pvaldes
1- Germany (and many, many other countries) selled weapons to middle east for
decades. West Germany supported also Sadam Hussein in the Halabja chemical
attack.

 _Managing director of West German company Karl Kolb GmbH: for people in
Germany poison gas is something quite terrible, but this does not worry
customers abroad (1989)_

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halabja_chemical_attack](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halabja_chemical_attack)

2- Some years after, crazy people under the 'random name of the jour' use
exactly this stuff to kill innocent people and extend the subsidiated terror.
Big surprise.

3- The once named 'most generous country of the world with refugees' is
totally sacked. Still sunny in Germany.

4- Germany suddently realizes that german youngs can not be bloodsucked for
much more time, they are not having babies, and pensions are in danger. They
need refugees to keep the economy working.

5- Politics change its discurse to the mode 'all we need is love (and cheap
labourers)'. TV help to spread the new ideas. Survivors fleeing the endless
war try to move to Germany (and other countries) of course.

5- Young people in Germany afraid of the future and feeling cheated. Microjobs
renamed to nanojobs... but the economy improves eventually.

6- Weapon manufacturers, richer than before, start drawing plans to new wars
somewhere with more resources to achieve his new objectives.

I agree that the license should be respected and is his right to do so. I can
understand also that the new situation can be frustrating to him, but he is
not targeting the real source of his problem probably. I wonder also, what
have done those humans to deserve to be shooted, killed, bombed, burned alive
with caustic chemicals, raped and looted of all their properties.

------
anemitz
He's got some interesting views on life in general. I wouldn't read too much
into this.

[http://www.treefinder.de/downloads.html](http://www.treefinder.de/downloads.html)

~~~
vmorgulis
And interesting ideas:

[http://www.treefinder.de/ideas.html#5](http://www.treefinder.de/ideas.html#5)

~~~
pvaldes
Yes, the water pump is interesting but it just will not work for so long at
this state. If made of concrete, aquatic organisms will block the lames in a
couple of months.

------
fataliss
Well I guess it's his software, he does what he wants with the license.
OpenSource and free information are not requirements on the internet. It's
part of everyone's freedom to do what they want with what they create. I find
it interesting that the license is used to communicate political ideology tho.
It's some new kind of activism (to me at least).

~~~
rantanplan
"It's some new kind of activism"

Yeah that's an interesting way to describe racism, fascism and the general
douchebaggery he seems to exhibit.

~~~
jmnicolas
It's not racism to not want your country flooded with people that don't share
the same culture than you and care only of the potential benefits.

The problem is not about skin color, but about culture, religion and
economics.

At one point if you put too much water in your wine, it's not wine any more
it's water with a strange taste.

~~~
rantanplan
You described the definition of racism and fascism and yet you say it's not
that.

>> At one point if you put too much water in your wine, it's not wine any more
it's water with a strange taste.

Ughhh... ok master aryan race. Do you even read what you write?

~~~
jmnicolas
Apparently you don't read what I wright : "culture, religion and economics"
line 2.

Do you even understand that blindingly accusing people of being racist / nazi
or whatever, you're setting the stage for the real thing to come ?

If reasonable people like me can't express their feelings / opinions and are
not represented politically without being compared to the worst of the worst
humanity has produced, we just shut-up and vote until we are heard.

The longer it takes to be heard, the more extreme our vote. So if you don't
want the far-right in power, you don't transform our country in a giant
refugee camp because you feel oh so generous with our money and don't care
about our culture.

~~~
rantanplan
I read it. Unfortunately you haven't even read the definition on wikipedia.
Please do.

Also, by reciting slogans, almost ubiquitously used in all neo-nazi
groups/parties, isn't helping your argument. A little history lesson wouldn't
hurt. I understand you are not one of them, but your opinions have the
opposite effect.

------
1971genocide
"(1) I want to protest against American imperialism, which I regard as the
cause of most of all evil in the world: wars, tyranny, poverty, migration."

Having lived in a REAL totalitarian country in the middle east this always
amuses me.

The way to view international geopolitics is purely from the perspective of
game theory. If america wasn't as "terrible" we would be ruled by either the
Russian or the Chinese. If the British had their way they would have loved to
keep their colonies.

More often then not - real life decisions is not trying to get the most
perfect outcome but choosing what is the least evil or harmful.

I can understand the reason for protesting. But this person seems completely
unaware of modern biology. There is no "european" gene or "american" gene.
Neither is there something called as a "syrian" gene. We do know that there is
a homosexual gene - which means that homosexuality is natural. While
nationality is not.

I would be interested to know his views about the german refugees during the
2WW to places like China/India ( while their european brothers ignored them )
and even the middle east ! Those immigrants even created there own large
country last I heard.

The refugee crisis in syria is also a small drop in the bucket compared to the
real refugee crisis humanity faces due to climate change. Large parts of
London, New York. Since more than 50% of people live near coasts by next
century most of us would be refugees anyway.

Are we going to play who is the last man standing or figure out a humane way
to deal with this problem ?

------
theworstshill
Its his property, there is nothing wrong with that.

~~~
andrewflnr
You have a curious definition of "wrong". It's not illegal, but that doesn't
make it a good idea.

~~~
theworstshill
Its a question of basic freedom of association. Some people choose not to
associate with say, ISIS members. This guy chooses not to associate with
people who support policies he doesn't like. Why should those people be able
to profit off his labor?

------
DubiousPusher
If the disuse of his product is his goal, I can imagine that after such
ravings, he'll have little need to pursue it much longer.

------
72
"Whoever invites or welcomes immigrants to Europe and Germany is my enemy." \-
Gangolf Jobb, 2015.

------
gorkemyurt
I would love to read his book about his view on life, if he ever writes one..

~~~
plonh
It would be a struggle

------
killercup
> USA has already been excluded from using Treefinder in February 2015.

------
taksintikk
"Whoever invites or welcomes immigrants to Europe and Germany is my enemy."

This guy sound like an uber asshole..hope his shitty software gets burin to be
never seen again.

